# UFL - Hartford Colonials vs Sacramento



## Kenny32

There are some former NFL players in this gallery including Daunte Culpepper and Josh McCown...Also, some photos of Denzel Washington talking to his son Malcom after the game...

As always, C&C is much appreciated.

Flickr set: Hartford Colonials vs Sacramento Mountain Lions - a set on Flickr

1. This was a touchdown catch:





2. Touchdown Celebration:




3. Another Celebration:




4. 




5. Andre Dixon, UConn alum




6. Daunte Culpepper




7. Josh McCown




8. Denzel Washington talking to his son




9. Interception


----------



## gsgary

Not bad action shots but they should be a lot sharper if you were using the 300mmF2.8 looks like shutter speed may have been a touch too slow


----------



## Kenny32

gsgary said:


> Not bad action shots but they should be a lot sharper if you were using the 300mmF2.8 looks like shutter speed may have been a touch too slow



I think it came from the bulk watermark program that I use...I only do watermarks on professional sports, so I don't run into this that often... The images look fine in lightroom, so I think I will start looking for a better bulk watermark solution...


----------



## gsgary

Kenny32 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad action shots but they should be a lot sharper if you were using the 300mmF2.8 looks like shutter speed may have been a touch too slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it came from the bulk watermark program that I use...I only do watermarks on professional sports, so I don't run into this that often... The images look fine in lightroom, so I think I will start looking for a better bulk watermark solution...
Click to expand...


:thumbup:


----------

